# another Rio Frio Axis



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

big ol toad


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey! What is that dog doing? Get him away from there!!
Nice axis. Tasty.
BB


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

he was licking blood and what your thinking is a little further up the deer... but it looks bad...... the good thing is ... he will go down there in the middle of the night and find them


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Axis, congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!! HIGHBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Those look like some big ol bases. He might have been a good one! Nice deer!


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Big Girl Very nice!!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well done Rio, another beauty for the freezer!!!! That is some world class eating right there. Baker


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks baker... been posting axis on here for ten years and now Im told what to shoot...lol
#1 that's not a lease ...that's my land
#2 when you shoot a 200# + axis sparrish ... post up....... newbie


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

let there be horns


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

horns nuff?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking good buddy, thats some great looking bucks. You're in a target rich enviroment without a doubt.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks baker... my newbie deleted his post...was trying to show him horns ... not bad for 10 acres


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice. Especially for 10 acres.....Cant eat the horns.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Heres one I had at my backdoor last summer! Beautiful deer.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great looking Axis you have on your property


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks rg...I just ambush them when they tranverse my property....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

was that the only shot u made elkhunter ?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

rio frio said:


> was that the only shot u made elkhunter ?


Yea the old couple who's place backed up to ours fed them all the time so I didn't have the heart to shoot them. Nice old folks without a lot going on in their life so I left the deer on my place alone, they had to cross my place to get to their feeder. I'll be honest though the thought crossed my mind! Later, Buddy Baker


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

*axis*

Definetly some nice Axis, I guess the mods deleted the post 
I just couldnt understand why someone would shoot him without letting him get his antlers, but if its only 10 acres and your not sure you will se him again then it makes more sense.

Theres some people that just shoot everything they see and cant see the long term picture, but hopefully you not him.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

sparrish8 said:


> Definetly some nice Axis, I guess the mods deleted the post
> I just couldnt understand why someone would shoot him without letting him get his antlers, but if its only 10 acres and your not sure you will se him again then it makes more sense.
> 
> Theres some people that just shoot everything they see and cant see the long term picture, but hopefully you not him.


Axis are not Native to Texas and have no bag limit or season. They are taking over the hill country and will be a problem sooner than later. RIo frio is just doing his part in heard management. After saying that I hope you can understand the long term picture.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice animals indeed!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

outtotrout09 said:


> Axis are not Native to Texas and have no bag limit or season. They are taking over the hill country and will be a problem sooner than later. RIo frio is just doing his part in heard management. After saying that I hope you can understand the long term picture.


I'm wondering if axis will ever make it down to my neck of the woods (south Texas, Duval County)? That would be really really cool!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

warcat said:


> I'm wondering if axis will ever make it down to my neck of the woods (south Texas, Duval County)? That would be really really cool!


I am sure there is some running around Duval County. I know that coyotes are tough on them and yall have plenty of yotes down there.

Axis really thrive in or around river bottoms. They love thick cedar draws or mountain sides and will work there way to the river at night. We have so many on our place in Kimble & Sutton county it is not uncommon to see 30-100 in an evening.

I even catch them in pig traps we have so many.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

enjoy the good times while you can otto... had over 400 hundred of them trapped next to me and it was bad for a couple of years


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not speaking for anyone but me when I say I like to have them around. Beautiful animals with huge racks and the venison is second to none!!!! I Love to photograph, hunt and eat them. Baker


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

elkhunter49 said:


> I'm not speaking for anyone but me when I say I like to have them around. Beautiful animals with huge racks and the venison is second to none!!!! I Love to photograph, hunt and eat them. Baker


Same here i would rather hunt Axis than whitetail any day of the week.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

sparrish8 said:


> Same here i would rather hunt Axis than whitetail any day of the week.


me...
too...
!
! ! !! !

better eating, better trophy !


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

rio frio said:


> thanks baker... been posting axis on here for ten years and now Im told what to shoot...lol
> #1 that's not a lease ...that's my land
> #2 when you shoot a 200# + axis sparrish ... post up....... newbie


Thats right you tell em. Nice deer and great eats too. I would bee looking for them shed horns for sure.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

some more big ol axis ...2 that I shot and one that still haunts me,,, the biggest axis ive ever seen


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

rio frio said:


> some more big ol axis ...2 that I shot and one that still haunts me,,, the biggest axis ive ever seen


'Holey Moley Rio thats a monster for sure he's about as good as they get. I've got a few photos of a monster that haunts me as well!!! Thanks for sharing the photo brother. Baker


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice! Congrats!!


----------

